
Hong Kong newspaper raided, publisher Jimmy Lai detained under new law - ilamont
https://apnews.com/2ce4e0aac2bbb360f06e481dffaf5149
======
fsflover
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24105311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24105311)

